# Some east-side pics.....



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey guys, been awhile since I've posted. I figure it's safe as most fish are now on gravel, and the suckers are in FULL FORCE. I thought I'd throw up some good examples of what we got for fish this spring(these are all April fish). The fish are very healthy and strong this year, and it kinda feels like a somewhat normal spring, decent numbers and nice size:












This fish and the next three were all on the same day(6-11 total):



















My second landed flyrod steelhead(I lost two right before this one):









Another flyrod fish, I had quite the flurry for about 45 minutes(3-5):









This fish was as fresh as they get, the pic doesn't at all show this, she was BRIGHT:









Tough morning, but another fish that fell to the fly:


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Nice job on the steel there AS. Man I miss getting up there. One of these days I'll be back. Great looking fish, nice and healthy looking.


----------



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey jon, whats that fly rod doing in your hand? Nice fish though you should try and come trout fishing with us this spring/ summer and we def. need to hook up for some fall salmon/ steelhead float trips, I know me and chris talked about doing less hunting and more fishing this fall, but if you ever want to go trout fishing we will be going at least a couple times a week from here on out.


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

Where is that you are fishing? Thanks


----------



## Tooters (Jul 7, 2007)

USMC you need to get out more. Anyone can tell that is the Foote Dam in the background.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Yeah, right by that bent leg on the rail is a good spot to fish. But you have to beat Jon there to get it. :lol:


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> Yeah, right by that bent leg on the rail is a good spot to fish. But you have to beat Jon there to get it.


Nah, I go up just a pinch to the bend in the rail, and hell yeah you gotta beat me there, that's my spot spring or fall! I'm done with that spot as it's FULL of suckers and most of the steelhead at the dam have either dropped back downriver to spawn or are up in the coffer. Time for dark water around gravel.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

To beat Jon there you better plan on sleeping down at the River...

I haven't made it up there once this spring, a little pissy about that.


----------



## tomfish (Dec 30, 2007)

The day I was there he wasn't there but I did good at that spot. Keep up on the good fishing.


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

nice fish jon, i see you either got your camera fixed or you finally developed your throw away camera pics  to bad we didnt get any good pics that one day that we slaughtered them!


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

Nice fishin Jon , looks and and sounds like things a little better this year then the last few . Nice report great pics . Wishin I could make it up there miss the ole sandy .

Larry


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Nice fish, were you floating spawn? What flavor?


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Some were on the fly and the rest were on bags, both floating and bouncin'. The spawn biters were all on steelhead spawn.....


----------

